# Help Please! StingRay VS OptiBright



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ermpickle said:


> Anyone? Just some kind of opinion would be more than welcome
> I have now found the Vivagrow DN and Beamswork EA and have no idea what to pick



*Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W*



30" is $50..... amazon or the bay..
simplest choice for both power and color..

vivagrow DM is fine as well ..same price, automation only 2600 lumens vs 4000 for the Beamswork..
Wouldn't recommend the stingray..

hmmm.. maybe just stick w/ the vivagrow DN..Beamswork might be too strong..


----------



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you for replying!! I really appreciate it
The BeamsWork I found has 2000 lumens (that's the info provided on amazon anyway) 
It seems like the Beamswork had a wider spectrum, just because it has the green. But I also don't know much about LED.
The VivaGrow has a higher PAR. I'm not sure which brand is better .. 
This is all of the info I have for them both: 

BeamsWork EA FSPEC- $42.95 + shipping 4.4/5 stars (159)
PAR: (on 30") [email protected]", [email protected]" 
Lumen: 2000
LEDs: 42x 0.50W
Config: 29x 10000K, 6x Actinic 460nm, 3x Red 620nm, 4x Green 520nm
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-Ti...019YXYNYC/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


VivaGrow -$50 free shipping 4/5 stars (19)
PAR: (on 48") 19 @18", [email protected] 12"
Lumen: 2600
LED Config: 48x 7000K, 24x RGB
6500K 
https://www.amazon.com/VivaGrow-Aqu...01M64YX1S/?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20&th=1


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ermpickle said:


> Thank you for replying!! I really appreciate it
> The BeamsWork I found has 2000 lumens (that's the info provided on amazon anyway)
> It seems like the Beamswork had a wider spectrum, just because it has the green. But I also don't know much about LED.
> The VivaGrow has a higher PAR. I'm not sure which brand is better ..
> ...


There is a 3 row and a 5 row Beamswork..
*Beamswork DA FSPEC LED [Ebay Link Removed] Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W
4000 lumens..

*
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...SPEC+LED+Aquarium+Light+Pent+Freshwater+0.50W


----------



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> There is a 3 row and a 5 row Beamswork..
> *Beamswork DA FSPEC LED [Ebay Link Removed] Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W
> 4000 lumens..
> 
> ...


Oh crap lol another option! So the DA would be better than the EA it seems .. that wouldn't require co2 would it?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ermpickle said:


> Oh crap lol another option! So the DA would be better than the EA it seems .. that wouldn't require co2 would it?


Maybe...................


----------



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Maybe...................


Lol I wouldn't have any idea what to do with co2.. I'm struggling comprehend the lights 

Also, I just realized you are the same person (same username) who got a shout out on an amazon review for the same light saying thanks for helping them find par ratings! So is "It was estimated to be 35-40 par at 22"" this correct? This review is for the 48" and I would be getting the 30" so mine would be a little lower, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ermpickle said:


> Thank you for all of your help!


There is a 5 row fspec which should match up close to the "pent" above..


----------



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

Hmm I think that one would probably actually be too strong for my low tech setup. That's really impressive for such a good price though. . I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with a vivagrow since its par is 19 @18" and I might get a little better considering 2" of sand.


----------

